# Equipment Eval: Barrett BORS



## The91Bravo (Jan 31, 2008)

I got a complimentary copy of Shooting Times and it had a great article on this piece of kit.

I am interested to see if anyone has been hands on.

http://www.barrettrifles.com/optics_bors.aspx


$2700 is steep but I read about the simplicity of the item, and now, I MUST have one


----------

